# FALL: Shop window decorating



## Tabitha (Sep 1, 2010)

Every year I decorate my shop windows from memorial day to labor day in red, white & blue, stars, stripes, etc. This summer I did large/medium Chinese paper globes, some were striped, some were dots, all were red & white  or blue & white. It was simple but fun & classy. I think I spent $40.00

Labor days is nearly here & I need to decorate for fall/Halloween. I have little/no budget but need the windows to be attractive, nice & visible. My store front is 50 feet wide & solid glass windows/doors. I do not sell merchandise out of the shop. We do craft classes so I ca not display merchandise. We do a free haunted house (no gore/blood) every Halloween for the children & get about 500 guests through in 3 hours.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a photo so you can see how large the widows are. They are 20ft wide by 10 ft tall then there is a brick divide (where you see the bench) , double doors, then 20 more feet of glass.

It's a lot of space to fill.

We have a lot of shop cats too so it can't be anything they could destroy.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cwarren (Sep 1, 2010)

Very COOL !


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 2, 2010)

No decor deas?


----------



## agriffin (Sep 2, 2010)

spider webs!  Those are cheap cheap and cover alot of area!  Make some pumpkin head men...

We used to take jeans and flannel shirts and stuff them with leaves and put a pumkin head on them and sit them in a chair.

Or heck...leave em headless.

I thought it would always be cool for a storefront if there were pumpkin men and they were acting out classic horror movies.  Like the Birds, or Psycho...or something. 

Or maybe you're just wanting fall and not necessarily halloween.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 3, 2010)

What about taking craft paper in fall colours and cutting out leaves then use fishing line to string them together.  You can then stretch them out across and down the window front.....


----------



## LatherLondon (Sep 7, 2010)

Really cool looking store, I agree ref the leaves, I would get some free ones from the park or use paper and drape them around the windows, so they look bushy and then have some pumpkins in the corners of the windows at the bottom, but like a cluster of them in different sizes. I would also use pine cones, twigs etc, frankly I would consider raiding your local park


----------



## agriffin (Sep 15, 2010)

OH yeah!  I forgot to tell you, Tabitha.  My boyfriend and I collect Fiesta so we had a Fiestware hunting day last Saturday.  We started in Waxahachie (and ate at the Catfish plantation- yum!) and then on a spur of the moment decision drove out to Corsicana.  I've never been there...  I kept telling myself that I knew someone who lives there but I couldn't figure out who the heck it was.  Then I saw your store window and realized it was you.  lol.

We found quite a few pieces in Waxahachie but nothing in Corsicana.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh poo, the shop was a horrible mess wasn't it? Did you go to Merchants? It the only one that is upstars, downstaris, it is the very best by a long shot!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 16, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a bunch of caution & do not enter tape & wrapping the windows with that. It is bright & can be seen easily from the street. 

Historic downtown hosts a door to door trick or treat w/ bounce houses, etc. the police dept gives away a bunch of bikes that they confiscate through out the year, etc. We do the only haunted house in town in association with the downtown trick or treat. The entire event including our haunted house is free. It all lastst for 3 hours on Halloween, after school but before it gets dark.


----------



## mariflo (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the tissue paper ghosts hanging from the ceiling at different heights 






Dunno how visible they'd be through the windows but little kids sure love them.


----------

